# A couple pictures!



## Darcy (Oct 31, 2006)

I finally got a new digital camera for my birthday -- a canon sd630, and i LOVE it... still trying to figure out all the features... but i stopped to take a few pictures today, and I like the way they turned out, especially the second one!


----------



## ALLBEEF (Oct 31, 2006)

#2 is pretty, I think that's a sugar maple, isn't it? send more pictures.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 31, 2006)

Preety pics Miss Darcy - would even be better if the camera was pointed the other direction.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 31, 2006)

doenightmare...your a flirt...

Miss Darcy, i think them pictures are as wonderful as the person who took them...

Doenightmare, thats how its done!!!


----------



## Darcy (Oct 31, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Preety pics Miss Darcy - would even be better if the camera was pointed the other direction.



you mean the other side of the driveway? ok... i got one of those too


----------



## KGauger (Oct 31, 2006)

Great start, Darcy.  The first is my favorite though.


----------



## LJay (Oct 31, 2006)

Good ones Darcy Gail.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 31, 2006)

Darcy said:


> you mean the other side of the driveway? ok... i got one of those too


Uh ,Yeah - that's what I meant. Thanks for sharing.
 Somebody throw me a line!!!


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Oct 31, 2006)

LOL. Good pics.


----------



## Darcy (Oct 31, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Somebody throw me a line!!!



is it ok if there's an anchor attached?


----------



## dutchman (Oct 31, 2006)

Darcy said:


> is it ok if there's an anchor attached?



Talk about cold...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice pics Nicole! Second one is my favorite.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 31, 2006)

The second one is very pretty!


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 31, 2006)

great pics Nichole!

We went out this past Sat. for a look at the colors...  these look as wonderful as what we saw (except for Brasstown Bald, which was, well, _bald _!  >no leaves up there<).

Good luck with your new camera  .


----------



## DCarter001 (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice shots Miss D.


----------



## kornbread (Oct 31, 2006)

very  good pics darcy


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 31, 2006)

GOOD JOB D-G-


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 1, 2006)

cool pics woman


----------



## papagil (Nov 1, 2006)

Real Nice Pics


----------



## rip18 (Nov 1, 2006)

Keep 'em coming!  I like the second one best, too.


----------



## Eshad (Nov 1, 2006)

Great pics Darcy.  You'll love having a digital camera.  Love that fall color.  Better take your pics quick, or they will be gone.  Send more when you have time.


----------



## pnome (Nov 1, 2006)

Very nice, the first two shots are very well balanced.


----------



## Jorge (Nov 1, 2006)

Great pics. Let's see some more.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 1, 2006)

Darcy said:


> is it ok if there's an anchor attached?




Now that's downright vicious Ms Darcy. All I did was compliment your photography. Doe is wounded.

(I'm the one on the right)


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice pics.
  Where does Doenightmare get those cool icons?


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 1, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Nice pics.
> Where does Doenightmare get those cool icons?



Doe guards his secrets well.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 1, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Doe guards his secrets well.



Not even for a fellow diehard GT fan ??


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 1, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Not even for a fellow diehard GT fan ??




You had to go there didn't you. Doe would never deny a Jacket brother.View attachment puppet.bmp Look for an email.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll be different, I like the composition of the first one and the color in the second one.  Guess that means I like em both.  Thanks for sharing the views.  Welcome the world of digital photography.  Look forward to seeing more photos.

Hoss


----------



## BuckinFish (Nov 1, 2006)

First one definately the best, ole country road. Nice pics!


----------



## Darcy (Nov 1, 2006)

thanks yall! i love looking at everyone else's photos, so I figured i'd give it a try too


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 1, 2006)

Darcy said:


> thanks yall! i love looking at everyone else's photos, so I figured i'd give it a try too



Grammer and pronunciation suspect Darcy- yea -I'm bitter



Just kiddin - take some more pictues.


----------



## Darcy (Nov 1, 2006)

did somebody say something? 

there is no post #32


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 1, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Grammer and pronunciation suspect Darcy- yea -I'm bitterView attachment 43293
> 
> 
> 
> Just kiddin - take some more *pictues*.



I gave you a freebee. Oh - that's right, I don't exist.


----------



## Darcy (Nov 1, 2006)

blah blah blah ... thats all i'm seeing.    

don't you have an AARP meeting to get to or something?


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 1, 2006)

Darcy said:


> blah blah blah ... thats all i'm seeing.
> 
> don't you have an AARP meeting to get to or something?



Very funny - no tonight is my bingo night. Good thing it starts at 7:00, I can't stay awake past 9:00.View attachment tiredsmile.bmp Last week I won a waffle iron.


----------



## Darcy (Nov 1, 2006)

i hate waffles.

by the way- nice way to derail my thread! gosh!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 1, 2006)

Darcy said:


> i hate waffles.
> 
> by the way- nice way to derail my thread! gosh!



Sorry - I'm good at that. Let's get back on topic - Isn't Miss Darcy a wonderful photographer? I think she has real talent for being a novice. I look forward to her future post and watching her develop her skills. The sweetgum was my favorite one. By the way - I'm using the waffle iron as a real iron. Works pretty good too except for the patterns on my dress shirts.I'm strictly a pancake man.


----------



## Darcy (Nov 1, 2006)

ummm.... ok.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Nov 1, 2006)

I like the dirt road the best.  If you deer hunt take your camera and take some of the deer you see.  Have you ever been to Cades Cove? If not you have to go there with your camera Its one of the best places to take photos that I know of!


----------



## Darcy (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep! I've been to cades cove and it was awesome!!! 

I'll definitely be working on taking better pictures, and when I head up to upstate new york in three weeks, you better believe i'll be taking tons!!


----------

